# The 'Wait and Watch' approach



## Serendipity (Jul 5, 2011)

Quick background: I have Hashi's (antibodies over 1000), been on Levothyroid for a year, feeling better, doc only tests TSH but will treat to symptoms. She's been watching a node since I went in a year ago and it hasn't grown at all in a year. It is a suspicious node though because it is the kind with blood flow (don't know technical terms, don't have ultrasound results). I would get a FNB but it is located right up against my Carotid artery so she is worried that she will accidentally hit it during the biopsy. She basically said at my last appt a few weeks ago that it hasn't changed at all, so if it does she will go in and do the FNB, but that there is a good chance it is cancerous. She did a scan of my whole neck and didn't see anything else going on. I've read tons about people having thyroid cancer and never knowing it so I am focusing on that for now. My question is, is it safe to just wait and watch, or should I push for more aggressive treatment? The node itself is only 4mmx7mm at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you talking about a lymph node or a thyroid nodule?


----------



## Serendipity (Jul 5, 2011)

A thyroid nodule, no lymph nodes involved at this point.


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

My Doctor has similiar views but I'm not taking it anymore because he will not treat the symptoms.
How can she say it's probably cancerous? That alone should get her moving forward with a FNB. 
Most Doctors won't biopsy anything under 1cm.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It's pretty small, and it's not growing. It's too small to biopsy. I don't think you have too much choice at this point, unfortunately.

What makes your doctor suspicious about this nodule, as opposed to it possibly just being "run of the mill" Hashi's "grapelike appearance"? I'm just curious.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Serendipity said:


> Quick background: I have Hashi's (antibodies over 1000), been on Levothyroid for a year, feeling better, doc only tests TSH but will treat to symptoms. She's been watching a node since I went in a year ago and it hasn't grown at all in a year. It is a suspicious node though because it is the kind with blood flow (don't know technical terms, don't have ultrasound results). I would get a FNB but it is located right up against my Carotid artery so she is worried that she will accidentally hit it during the biopsy. She basically said at my last appt a few weeks ago that it hasn't changed at all, so if it does she will go in and do the FNB, but that there is a good chance it is cancerous. She did a scan of my whole neck and didn't see anything else going on. I've read tons about people having thyroid cancer and never knowing it so I am focusing on that for now. My question is, is it safe to just wait and watch, or should I push for more aggressive treatment? The node itself is only 4mmx7mm at this point.
> 
> Thanks!


Gosh; that is a hard decision. Have you thought about getting a second opinion?


----------

